# FOB's



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I use them all the time. They are great! So is their customer service. Not for everyone, as I have read in the forums, but definitely worth a try. Way easier to fletch a dozen arrows than any other fletching.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have shot them before and liked them, great in the wind. Looking forward to once again shooting them this year. Paul is an great guy to deal with. If you have an problem tuning your bow to them just PM him and he help you though it.

Matt


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*fobs*

I have used them for four years now and love them! I use them for hunting and if they were a little lighter or I had a little longer draw I would be shooting them for 3d as well. Paul Morris is a super guy and will help you with any problems that may arise in your set up. Give them a try in the wind at 50 or 60 yds and compare them to vanes or feathers you will be amazed.:smile:


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Are they affected by cold temps,say november bowhunting?

Thanks again, Dereck


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been shooting FOBs for the past year with no problems with the cold,
theoretically cold air is more dense which would give them more control
but that at archery ranges is probally stretching things a bit I'm in Ma and had temps round bout 20 degrees while shooting with no issue other than my desire to be next to the coal stove
Fobs are great!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I used them this past season for deer hunting and really liked them. Shot two nice bucks with them. I've also been using them a tiny bit for 3D lately too and may shoot them more often once the outdoor 3D kicks off.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Yes i have used fobs. Also on youtube under fob bear, i have a video of a bear being taken with fobs, it was also on starrflight.com but not sure about now, haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys for posting. I wonder if fobs will work with my apa twister rest? if not my tt shakyhunter should do.

Thanks again, Dereck


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been using FOBS for 2 years know and there awesome. I have taken a few deer with them too. Amazing product. To shoot the fobs you have to shoot a drop away like the trophy taker original for example. But give them a whirl you will be amazed.....


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm going to try them this spring. It will be interesting to find out if they perform as good as they say in the wind,3-D/fita!
Thanks guys, Dereck
PS; Ya Team Canada Ya


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Fobs*

Ditto here for me, nothing but good things to say about them and the customer service!:thumbs_up


----------

